# Throttle body spacers



## kjamac (Apr 28, 2007)

Is the Airraid spacer worth the $,or just a waste of $.I have a cai,so would it make any difference?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

*spacers*

I have a VARARAM throttle body spacer on my 05 LS2,, got 6 RWHP more,, for $55.00 and 10 minutes to install... the Airaid is OK, but it actually slows down the incoming air. it does generate a swirl but that is all it does,, The Vararam,, will add more volume and increase the amount of incoming air which in turn will increase HP.. If you have a K&N CAI,, junk it and get a AEM.. the AEM has a bigger intake pipe and a better flowing filter and it also has a aluminum pipe which will run much cooler,, The K&N uses black plastic which holds in the heat,, looks cheap, and the inside is not smooth ..the K&N is Junk,, but the people who buy it swear by it till they try a AEM..


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*pulley question*

Thanks again for some very useful tips. I saw on a previous post that you had a different pulley setup on your goat. What are the gains involved? Do you recommend it?

This is all new territory for me. My goat is my first new car, not to mention my first muscle car.


----------



## kjamac (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks,I have a lingenfelter cai,i was probally going to go with the vararam,but was a little curious about the AEM because i have heard more about there products.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

*mods*

the AEM is a Killer set up.. I have just a few bolt on items and my car ran a 11.9 10 days ago and my foot was not fully in the throttle


----------



## kjamac (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the info,all i have performance wise is the cai,a predator tuner,and a 160* t-stat.plus a b&m shifter on my shelf waiting to be installed.i was planning on more,but it will have to wait as my money tree ran out of leaves.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*MODs*

The mods you have are GOOD,, remember the LS1 and LS2 motors are killers in stock form,,any mods you do are just things that make your car different from the rest of the pack.. some people are spending ton's of money on HP upgrades that they will never use or they are not good enough drivers to get the most out of it.. some claim HP gains to the point of 600 HP and more, yet they get trashed on the street by JAP junk


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Dizzy1, is the part number VRM-VRTBS. That was the one that Summit Racing gave me. Is that right?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*throttle body*

Yep, that sounds like the right one,,,what a spacer does is it adds volume to the incoming air,, it works just like a carborated car with a HIGH RISE manifold or a Tunnel Ram manifold,,


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> Yep, that sounds like the right one,,,what a spacer does is it adds volume to the incoming air,, it works just like a carborated car with a HIGH RISE manifold or a Tunnel Ram manifold,,


Thanks, backordered until June 6th. but on its way.

EARL


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

*spacer*

a few extra HP for 55.00... worth it to me,,,like I said,, your motor is already a killer and can stand up to anything on the street,,and it responds very well to minor changes,,


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

*2004 Goat*

do you know if the throttle body is made for a 2004 by the same company/brand? (VARARAM) if not, what is another good brand for an '04


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*Throttle body*

I think Vararam makes one for all years. LS1 and LS2... Airaid makes one for the LS1 but don't waist your money on it,, it actually slows down incoming air by creating a swirl in the intake..


----------



## Ace 14 (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

*throttle body*

Remember,, your car is a killer in stock form,, you can leave it alone or go from MILD to Wild on mods ,,in a world of 55 to 65 MPH speed limits,,spending thousands on HP increase mods are a BIG waist of hard earned cash,,, several people put super chargers, Turbo Chargers and othe items on there for about 7,500.00 dollars,, but you can get the same amount of HP or more for a lot less money if you just use your head and plan it out,, DAM, for about 1,200.00 you can add a nitrous set up, with a 200 HP increase at the push of a button,, just use it when you have too, the rest of the time just ride in Normal Mode


----------



## follower (Aug 27, 2007)

"spending thousands on HP increase mods are a BIG waist of hard earned cash, you can get the same amount of HP or more for a lot less money if you just use your head and plan it out."

I agree. I'd like to do a few mods but after laying out $ for the car my budget is limited. I was told to do exhaust and cold air intake along with a superchip 'puter upgrade. Any other suggestions for the enthusiast with a limited budget???????


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> I have a VARARAM throttle body spacer on my 05 LS2,, got 6 RWHP more,, for $55.00 and 10 minutes to install... the Airaid is OK, but it actually slows down the incoming air. it does generate a swirl but that is all it does,, The Vararam,, will add more volume and increase the amount of incoming air which in turn will increase HP.. If you have a K&N CAI,, junk it and get a AEM.. the AEM has a bigger intake pipe and a better flowing filter and it also has a aluminum pipe which will run much cooler,, The K&N uses black plastic which holds in the heat,, looks cheap, and the inside is not smooth ..the K&N is Junk,, but the people who buy it swear by it till they try a AEM..


I have the same set-up on my 06-M6. AEM and Vararam and totally notice the Dif. Have not had it re-tuned, but it's on the list. I did have to cut down the cage about 1/2 inch because it was pushing up into the hood insulation. Other than that no issues...:agree


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*just purchased*



PDQ GTO said:


> I have the same set-up on my 06-M6. AEM and Vararam and totally notice the Dif. Have not had it re-tuned, but it's on the list. I did have to cut down the cage about 1/2 inch because it was pushing up into the hood insulation. Other than that no issues...:agree


I just purchased the aem intake and a poweraid throttle body spacer. I picked poweraid because I liked the one i put on my '01 Dodge ram years ago and it will look good with the red GTO overlay decals on the engine cover and Strut tower. What "cage" did you have to cut? Curious. Any advice will help on intstall if you have any. Gonna tear into her tomorrow night. You think I will have to re flash my computer with the SuperChips Programmer when I am finished?


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> I have the same set-up on my 06-M6. AEM and Vararam and totally notice the Dif. Have not had it re-tuned, but it's on the list. I did have to cut down the cage about 1/2 inch because it was pushing up into the hood insulation. Other than that no issues...:agree





NJgoat said:


> I just purchased the aem intake and a poweraid throttle body spacer. I picked poweraid because I liked the one i put on my '01 Dodge ram years ago and it will look good with the red GTO overlay decals on the engine cover and Strut tower. What "cage" did you have to cut? Curious. Any advice will help on intstall if you have any. Gonna tear into her tomorrow night. You think I will have to re flash my computer with the SuperChips Programmer when I am finished?


I have no idea what "cage" he is talking about... I have the same AEM/Vararam set-up on my 06-M6... Everything fits perfectly without having to modify or cut anything...




























I've been running around for several months without a tune and my GOAT runs great, so I don't think you have to re-flash your computer... However, I am getting my car tuned Dec 14th after I have my Kooks LT headers and high flow cats installed...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

u-got-gto said:


> I have no idea what "cage" he is talking about... I have the same AEM/Vararam set-up on my 06-M6... Everything fits perfectly without having to modify or cut anything...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just wondering also if I have to reflash my computer with my superchips programmer after install due to disconnecting battery. I guess it wouldnt hurt.


----------



## ST_57_VZ DOWN UNDER (Mar 4, 2008)

where can these spacers b sourced from ? they are un heard of out here .....


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ST_57_VZ DOWN UNDER said:


> where can these spacers b sourced from ? they are un heard of out here .....


Here ya go:

http://www.airaid.com/spacers.asp


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I bookmarked the page.

Thanks


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> I bookmarked the page.
> 
> Thanks


Actually, I purchased mine form performancecenter.com at the same time as my AEM intake. I didnt see them on the website and asked the operator on the phone and he said they did carry them. just POI.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have to do any other mods to get the spacer to fit? My AEM is pretty close to the fan cover, I'm not sure if will fit...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

No mods at all there was enough room. I had poweraid tbs and aem brute force cai.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

where did you find yours for 55? The cheapest I seen last night was 103


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I purchased mine for 99.00 from performancecenter.com. When I was selling the Goat I sold the Tbs for $55.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Man I miss you guys! I'm putting a ground force leveling kit on sierra sometime this week I hope.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

dizzy1 said:


> I have a VARARAM throttle body spacer on my 05 LS2,, got 6 RWHP more,, for $55.00 and 10 minutes to install... the Airaid is OK, but it actually slows down the incoming air. it does generate a swirl but that is all it does,, The Vararam,, will add more volume and increase the amount of incoming air which in turn will increase HP.. If you have a K&N CAI,, junk it and get a AEM.. the AEM has a bigger intake pipe and a better flowing filter and it also has a aluminum pipe which will run much cooler,, The K&N uses black plastic which holds in the heat,, looks cheap, and the inside is not smooth ..the K&N is Junk,, but the people who buy it swear by it till they try a AEM..


hardly anything you said here makes sense. TB spacers don't do much with a fuel injected engine. the swirl was to better mix fuel in from a carb or throttle body injected engine (not ours) but is totally lost by the time it makes the bends thru the manifold to the cylinder head where our fuel is added. they're a waste of money. a 6 HP difference on a dyno can be found on back to back runs without changing anything and a metal intake tube is cooler because it passes the heat to the incoming air more efficiently, not a good thing. i'll keep harping until SOMEBODY gets it. the only thing a "C"AI does is deliver air (measured by MAP) and bring it in cool (measured by intake air temp). there aren't any in engine bay intakes that set the world on fire due to no good outside air sources and the 90* bend before the TB.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

NJSierra said:


> I was just wondering also if I have to reflash my computer with my superchips programmer after install due to disconnecting battery. I guess it wouldnt hurt.


you don't have to reflash after unplugging the battery. the tune is in non-volatile memory.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> hardly anything you said here makes sense. TB spacers don't do much with a fuel injected engine. the swirl was to better mix fuel in from a carb or throttle body injected engine (not ours) but is totally lost by the time it makes the bends thru the manifold to the cylinder head where our fuel is added. they're a waste of money. a 6 HP difference on a dyno can be found on back to back runs without changing anything and a metal intake tube is cooler because it passes the heat to the incoming air more efficiently, not a good thing. i'll keep harping until SOMEBODY gets it. the only thing a "C"AI does is deliver air (measured by MAP) and bring it in cool (measured by intake air temp). there aren't any in engine bay intakes that set the world on fire due to no good outside air sources and the 90* bend before the TB.


I've heard this before about TB spacers. But like any forum I've seen arguments back and fourth on the issue. 
I tend to take my time before adding any upgrade; to do my best to get the most out of my money.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> I've heard this before about TB spacers. But like any forum I've seen arguments back and fourth on the issue.
> I tend to take my time before adding any upgrade; to do my best to get the most out of my money.


I tried a Throttle Body Spacer from Vararam a few years ago. I can't honestly say that it helped with any HP gains but I don't think it hurt to try it.

S.O.T.P sure did not feel any different. I removed it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless it's a carb`d or TBI system, I don't think a throttle plate spacer will do much of anything.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

dizzy1 said:


> I have a VARARAM throttle body spacer on my 05 LS2,, got 6 RWHP more,, for $55.00 and 10 minutes to install... the Airaid is OK, but it actually slows down the incoming air. it does generate a swirl but that is all it does,, The Vararam,, will add more volume and increase the amount of incoming air which in turn will increase HP.. If you have a K&N CAI,, junk it and get a AEM.. the AEM has a bigger intake pipe and a better flowing filter and it also has a aluminum pipe which will run much cooler,, The K&N uses black plastic which holds in the heat,, looks cheap, and the inside is not smooth ..the K&N is Junk,, but the people who buy it swear by it till they try a AEM..





LOWET said:


> I tried a Throttle Body Spacer from Vararam a few years ago. I can't honestly say that it helped with any HP gains but I don't think it hurt to try it.
> 
> S.O.T.P sure did not feel any different. I removed it.


Not to bring up the entire background of the whole dizzy1 thing, but back then you said you saw 6 rwhp or more. Now you say it *didn't* help with any hp gains? :confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Unless it's a carb`d or TBI system, I don't think a throttle plate spacer will do much of anything.


True, spacers on carbs are dyno proven, I seen it. On the fuel injection side I had a coworker install one on his Mustang GT he said he "felt" a differance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i love the "seat of the pants" dynos. you can't feel 5-10 HP but imagination is a powerful thing


----------

